# TTG PostcardViewer Gallery



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

TTG PostcardViewer Gallery has been updated to version 1.4. This release updates the gallery to use the new PostcardViewer 1.2, with support for image captions and the opening of images via right-click menu (can be disabled). For a full list of changes to PostcardViewer 1.2, see here.

TTG PostcardViewer Gallery has a leg up on Adobe's official PostcardViewer gallery in the following ways:

Page title (in the <title> tag)
Image watermarking
Image captions
Right-click menu
PostcardViewer 1.2 (Adobe is still using 1.1)
I've dropped the old HTML-based version of my PostcardViewer gallery. If you be wanting a header on your gallery, I'll be updating TTG Stage later this evening with support for PostcardViewer and other improvements.


----------

